# Airhole Bandana vs Under Armour Hood/Neck Gaiter - Which one?



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

By the sounds of it you don't need a hood and theres much more choice than these two


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

I own the UA Cold Gear hood and I love it. You are able to adjust it without the hood being uncomfortable around your face. For example, if it gets too hot you can peel the bottom down for more ventilation to your face. Although, I'm sure there are many more brands out there that work just as great. I've also tried a Mountain Hardwear mask, but the adjustability on the UA hood is what keeps me from going back to the Mountain Hardwear stuff. Combine the UA cold gear hood with the UA mock turtle neck base layer and you'll be set for layering up for those cold conditions.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

There are a lot of good reviews about the UA Cold Gear hood and I was thinking about picking one up for this season.


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm really considering the UA hood, however I'm wondering about its function as a neck gaiter too. THanks for all the input everyone. Keep em coming, feel free to.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I don't think you could go wrong with either, I use the airhole bandana, the pandana to be specific. Love it, thing never freezes and I've been out in some pretty cold weather, the only real downside that I have heard from multiple people is that they're rather big and they didn't make the velcro strap area long enough to get it tight enough, I have the same problem so basically I have to tuck it a little bit under my helmets audio earpads and my goggles to keep it up.

perhaps we just have small heads though  and I suppose you could also just add more of those sticky velcro things to it.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

There's no substitute for the UA hood.

From my own personal experience:

-Keeps me bone dry
-Keeps me warm down to about 10 degrees
-Does NOT freeze up
-Comfortable even after 8 hours
-Always stays in place
-Can be worn in different ways depending on the temp. Drop the face mask if it's getting warm, drop the hood if your head is hot or leave it around your neck if you're inside and it's warm.
-Durable. Both mine have lasted 3 years with no problems. Until my dog ate one...
-Inexpensive. When you consider what you're getting, $20-$25 is nothing.

It's the best piece of snowboarding outergear I own and I can't say enough for them.


----------



## beemer420 (Jul 22, 2009)

UA hood is by far the best


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Hood Is Good


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> There's no substitute for the UA hood.
> 
> From my own personal experience:
> 
> ...


What he said (and everyone else in the other thread).


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Method, thanks for your input on the Airholes. I do have kinda a small head, so thanks for telling me about the little velcro fitting issua haha.
Also Flick, thanks for telling me about your personal experience.

I have decided that I will be making the purchase of a UA hood within a day or two.

Here's a more personal preference question, which UA hood looks better: a black one with a silver UA logo, or the "stealth" one that's black with a black subdued logo? Not really expecting concrete answers, but I thought I'd throw that question out if anyone wants to answer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey, after reading another thread a few weeks ago I decided on the UA hood too. The ones I got were black came with a orange logo on the top but odds are you will have a hat or helmet on over the hood. Unless you are just trying to ninja it up or something.

Under Armour Outdoor ColdGear Hood. Under Armour Miscellaneous Accessories.

Heres where I got mine, $20/each and you can google "optics planet coupon" and find 5% off coups all over the place to make it $19. Free shipping too if you order more than $30 or something so I picked up 2 of em.

Haven't really got to test mine out yet since its still 50F here but they seem pretty cool.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

dr4ke said:


> Here's a more personal preference question, which UA hood looks better: a black one with a silver UA logo, or the "stealth" one that's black with a black subdued logo? Not really expecting concrete answers, but I thought I'd throw that question out if anyone wants to answer.


Well, if you have a helmet (and you should), that will cover the logo. That said, just get what ever color works with the rest of your gear. For instance, I've got a semi-retro army look going this season (see MS Paint disaster-attempt below), hence, I'm rocking the olive drab hood.


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Cuedive:
Thanks for telling me about that. The thing is, I live in Canada. $20 is a great deal for it, but shipping it would cost me another 15-25$ haha so it isnt worth it. I think I'm going to be ebaying it, for around $26 total with shipping.

Sedition:
Haha, sick outfit. I actually don't plan to ride park that much YET, I'm more of a beginner-intermediate rider. Currently working on my progressing my carving/freeriding skills and handling speeds on pow/groomed runs. So I don't think I'm going to be wearing a helmet. If i do venture into the park, I'll have a helmet for sure. So yeah, the logo will show if I dont wear my beanie haha.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

sedition said:


>


I want that helmet. I saw a really cool maroon WWI-style helmet at the expo recently. I wanted it, but it doesn't really go with my orange coat and Spys, hehe.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Can you take the top half of the hood off or it always connected to the bottom half? If not, is it still comfy to wear a hat over the top half..? thanks guys.


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't worn it yet, but from the descriptions and reviews people have given,
you are able to convert it to a neck gaiter by pulling the hood back behind your head. Not too sure if its comfortable wearing just the bottom half, however the Under Armour website states that you can. Also, seeing that people are wearing helmets and such over top, I dont see why a hat would not be comfy over it. I think you can assume it will be. 

Then again, I haven't got mine yet, so I'm hoping someone else who has it can answer too.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

EverBorN said:


> Can you take the top half of the hood off...


Yes, you can.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

EverBorN said:


> Can you take the top half of the hood off or it always connected to the bottom half? If not, is it still comfy to wear a hat over the top half..? thanks guys.


You can pull the top down, but it is still attached. That having been said, it is still comfortable to wear with the hood down, even with a helmet, because the hood fits around the nape of your neck when it is down and the material is so thin, it doesn't bunch up and bother you.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

UA Hood + UA Mock Turtleneck coldgear thermal shirt = The bomb..

I can get it to where they overlap and it keeps my entire neck area toasty warm...


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> UA Hood + UA Mock Turtleneck coldgear thermal shirt = The bomb..
> 
> I can get it to where they overlap and it keeps my entire neck area toasty warm...



same combo i wear all year. went through 3 or 4 hoods/gaiters over the years until i settled on the UA hood. just works so well it's hard to compare it to anything else. i have a tone of hair and it helps to keep everything nice and comfy in my helmet.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Just went out and bought me a UA Hood. Hoping to try it out sometime this month.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

sedition said:


>


Looks like you need a set of these to complete the package:cheeky4:
Smith Prodigy Goggle : Goggles | evo outlet
(the tan/brown/gray-green ones are for sale, not those hideous white/pink ones).


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BoardTheSnow73 said:


> Looks like you need a set of these to complete the package:cheeky4:
> Smith Prodigy Goggle : Goggles | evo outlet
> (the tan/brown/gray-green ones are for sale, not those hideous white/pink ones).












But this is what I really need to "complete the package."


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

UA need needs to make more punk rock winter gear.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

That is a sick Misfits mask!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

tomtom88 said:


> That is a sick Misfits mask!


Yeah, the only problem is that with goggles it would be mostly obscured.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the UA hood. Bought per everyone on heres reccomendation and couldn't be happier!!


----------

